# Just got my 3" Smoker thermometers in.



## mavrick813 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ordered 2 3" Smoker / grill thermometers from BBQ Bonanza. Price was great, Product is awesome, And shipping was fast. I would HIGHLY recomend them to anyone at this point. I'll let you know if these things fail me, But from what I can see right now they're perfect. 

Mike

http://kck.com/bbq_thermometer_barbe...ure_gauge.html


----------



## jocosa (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Mike!

I lost this link months ago when I had to get a new computer... glad to have it bookmarked again.   Thanks for the review too.


----------



## borderbrewer (Jul 10, 2008)

Mavrick,
I have two of the 2 inch thermos from KCK mounted at grill level on my SnP Pro. I tested them both with boiling water before installing them and they were both right on. I would also recommend these to anyone not wanting to shell out the big dollars for a Tru-Temp.
Regards,


----------



## drinkdosequis (Jul 10, 2008)

I also just put 2 of these on my SnP at grill level and really like them.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 11, 2008)

Just my 2 cents, so please, no chop bustin!
These thermo's are made in china, may work for a while but not long, save the money and look into a Teltru thermo, american made and accurate!!

Remember....you get what you paid for!!


----------



## walking dude (Jul 11, 2008)

you got a link for that bubba?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 11, 2008)

Yup.....http://www.teltru.com/barbecue.asp

I only know this from all the investigating i've been doing starting up our store. I could get those cheapies for a great deal but i'm looking at selling quality, not Jap scrap....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




When i get this thing going, i'll be able to offer a pretty good deal on replacement thermo's for smokers!


----------



## kempshark (Aug 8, 2008)

Is there any particular model(s) of the Tel-Tru that you guys recommend?  I'm going to be buying and modifying a SnP, and I want to put two thermos at grill level.  I'm assuming that 2 1/2 inch probe would be plenty long?


----------



## chargrilled (Aug 8, 2008)

I am installing 2 BQ300models on my ol country pit coming next week.


----------



## solar (Aug 8, 2008)

I got two of these for my *SnP* at Wal-mart, made by The Grill Care Co. they have some beef to them, very heavy duty solid brass housing, and dead on accurate for $12 each. The only draw back is you need to drill a 7/8" hole, not many places carry a metal bit that big, and if they do, they're pricey.


----------



## ronf (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree with Mike. BBQ Bonanza shipped my two Tel Tru bbq300 thermometers in two days.  I recommend them too.
These are the 3" thermometers that I mounted on my Char Broil Silver Smoker.


----------



## bcfishman (Aug 9, 2008)

Picked up one of the 3" Grill Care Co. Thermometers at Wal-Mart today myself and put it in earlier. Made like a tank. Very solid.

7/8" hole was already drilled.

Very pleased.

Also just picked up 5 of the clearance digital thermometers at Lowes for $3.97 each.


----------



## solar (Aug 9, 2008)

Aren't they though? Very heavy duty.....  I looked at all the tiny 2" therms all over the place, (ACE, Lowe's, Home Depot, Kmart, etc.) then found the Grill Care's at my least favorite store (wm) that I only visit in "emergencies" and I think I lucked out.  I did the boil test on both at the same time, and they both read exactly the same through the whole range from tap water to boil.


----------



## taterdavid (Aug 16, 2008)

are you guys finding these in the grilling section of lowes or somewhere else.i have looked at every lowes around and haven't seen any.they do have some digitals but they aren't on sale yet.


----------



## jond (Aug 16, 2008)

I have just ordered 3 of the 2" adjustable ones from BBQ Bonanza and a Maverick ET73.

Looking forward to getting them and fitting them, will prob take a week or 2 to arrive as they are being shipped to the UK.

Jon.


----------



## jimpeterson (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah..they're pretty. I just got mine in today, and from 200 degrees back down to 100 degrees, it's 20 degrees off. I played with that thing for 2 hours, adjusting the dial, and checking with two Taylor digitals, and never could get it accurate.

I called Bob on three different lines, and the only one that answered, said that the mailbox is full.

I try to buy things I need that are advertised on the BBQ Websites, to help support the site, but when you buy junk, and have to return it; pay the postage, and then you have a 10% restocking fee, you then remember Wally World. No crap; no arguments. They exchange it or refund your money.

Good luck with your new thermometers. Check for accuracy.

jim


----------

